

Theft, the TSA, and Blind Faith - kyleowen212
http://pauldeas.com/pauls-random-writings/234

======
bilalq
I had a similar experience with some cologne. The TSA agent read the label and
claimed the amount was 0.5 oz over the allowed limit (despite me having used
it several times and it almost certainly being within legal bounds) and said I
would have to get my bag checked in. She made a remark about how expensive it
probably was, zipped up my bag, and even escorted me to the bag check-in area.
When I was passing through the scanners this time, that same women was nowhere
to be seen.

I thought nothing of it at the time, but when I arrived at my destination, my
cologne was gone. The agent had never returned it to the bag. What frustrated
me the most was my inability to do anything about it.

------
shmageggy
[Spoiler Alert]

Wow, unexpected ending. Kudos to the person that returned it. I'd be curious
to see some follow-up on this. If the buyer could describe the seller to the
TSA, maybe they could identify him; after all there are only so many people
working at one airport. This is, of course, assuming that the seller was the
thief and not an accomplice.

~~~
Justsignedup
TSA tends to protect it's employees allowing them to get away with almost
anything.

They are really on a power trip. And they are in a position where if you
resist you will loose lots of money. Its brilliant and fucking evil.

------
DanBC
This article keeps saying that the TSA stole the machine. That's possible, but
why not any of the other people who have control of the luggage? Why not
baggage handlers?

Also, there's a whole bunch of other searches turning up before you get "TSA
Theft", and there's not much left that "TSA th" could be. "TSA Thatching"?

~~~
blahedo
Well, "TSA threat level", which was #3 on the list.

------
FlyingAvatar
Checking a laptop in your luggage? Forget being stolen, it seems like a great
way to get your laptop broken.

------
yoster
This is why I won't buy anything from Craigslist unless they have the original
receipt. I keep all my receipts/warranty information for electronic devices
just in case I need to sell it. The buyer also always has my name and
address/phone number just in case issues arise. I ask for the buyer's driver's
license as well when exchanging information. When traveling, always keep
expensive items with you at all times with a carry-on bag. Always recheck your
bag when searched to make sure the agent doesn't steal it. I am kind of
baffled as to the shock the writer experienced when he had his item stolen.
Unless you live in a country like Canada, where whole neighborhoods don't even
lock their door, this unfortunately happens all the time in the states.

